# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте. Помогите.

## Евгений Анкудинов

Доброго времени суток!
Проконсультируйте пжлста по следующей теме:
Посетители моего сайта (не все, но уже более 5 человек) говорят, что после посещения сайта у них на компьютере появляется *winlocker*.
У меня при работе с сайтом подобных проблем не возникает.
Пробовал проверить ссылку на свой сайт с помощью сервиса Dr.Web и с помощью Google-инструментов - пишут, что все чисто и вирусов не обнаружено.

_В общем ситуация не приятная. Хочется иметь 100% уверенность, что мой сайт не повинен. Если повинен, то хочется узнать о том, как отловить вирус на сайте.
_
Какие методы существуют для этого?Как удостовериться, что вирус пришел именно с моего сайта - может взять логи с компа, перенесшего заражение?Посетители говорят что проблемы возникают при использовании кнопки поиск на моем сайте. ((((

Сайт: интернет-магазин автозапчастей sibal-auto.ru
CMS: Битрикс

Прошу помощи так как не знаю что делают в подобных случаях и в какой последовательности.
Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Тут два сценария:

1. Сайт чист, но есть ложные срабатывания антивирусов.

2. Сайт действительно заражен.

Сначала нужно исключить вариант 1. Диагностируйте точно, какие именно антивирусы используют пользователи, которые вам жаловались (производитель, точная версия, включая билд, желательно дата обновления). Крайне важно получить информацию о вердикте который дает антивирус. На что именно он ругается (какой скрипт? на каком конкретно URL?).

Далее попробуйте у себя воспроизвести ситуация с этим же антивирусом. Если детект будет, то смотрите на что именно.

Если же у вас все чисто и ничего не воспроизводится, а клиенты все равно продолжают ругаться - плохой знак. Скорее всего все таки заражение есть, но используя TDS вредоносный скрипт подсовывается не всем. Это нормальная практика, что-то типа рекламного таргетинга.

Тогда нужно анализировать код. Смотрите какие файлы у вас менялись за последнее время на сайте. Часто в CMS есть специальные анализаторы для этого. Битрикс я никогда не использовал, не скажу про нее точно. 

Особенно внимательно смотреть код на наличие каких-то <iframe> или <script> со ссылками на левые домены или IP. Посмотрите их содержимое, код эксплойтов часто шифруются для того, чтобы сбить детект антивирусов.

Когда будет конкретика, пишите, будет разбираться дальше.

----------


## Erson

всем привет! Мне установили Win7 на комп и теперь при открытии страницы Internet Explorer - пишет Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту веб-страницу и адрес строки следующий: http://%22http//yamdex.net/?zid=198755766&uid=953c5e349e210b344fe87fa44b7f8ea  7&type=12"
Может кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой? Домашняя страница стоит Yandex.ru :Cool:

----------


## olejah

Подмена домашней страницы. Рекомендую пролечиться у нас от вредоносной программы http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=136-pravila

----------

